# South Creake ROC Post



## Black Shuck (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice to see a tidy post, what's the large thing on the wall in Pic 11, is it a sector map?

We did 8 ROC Posts on Sunday and saw some real trashed horrors along the way  ....reports to follow in due course.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 21, 2010)

I haveny a Clue to be honest Hal, it looks like a Toilet Seat!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 21, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> I haveny a Clue to be honest Hal, it looks like a Toilet Seat!!




No, above that, rectangular thing, looks silver in the pix.....looks like it might be a noticeboard but might have a map on it?


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 21, 2010)

scrap that I've worked it out, its the old Comms Panel


----------



## Krypton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hal Chase said:


> No, above that, rectangular thing, looks silver in the pix.....looks like it might be a noticeboard but might have a map on it?



Yes its the mounting board for the WB1401 Reciever, L/S and Filter Unit.

The Silver box to the left of that which is slightly open is a modern BT box which suggests that untill recently, this post was used for seismographic monitoring.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 22, 2010)

Your 100 per cent right Young Krypton, thats why the Battery Boxes are there!!


----------



## Krypton (Jul 22, 2010)

You mean like the very very large crates with the rope handles?


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 20, 2010)

We did the Melton Constable ROC not long ago, its bare bones but has a really unusual paint job, an orange horizontal line with a number 17 in it. No pics I'm afraid as we weren't expecting to do it, we weren't dressed for the job. My wife took GREAT offence at the state of my work shirt afterwards.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes Lazarus, it does make sense to wear regulation scruffy gear.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 20, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> We did the Melton Constable ROC not long ago, its bare bones but has a really unusual paint job, an orange horizontal line with a number 17 in it. No pics I'm afraid as we weren't expecting to do it, we weren't dressed for the job. My wife took GREAT offence at the state of my work shirt afterwards.



Post number 17 for the Bedford Group i think 

Observers did whatever the hell they liked to the post, painted them whatever colours they wanted. No one checked up/cared,


----------



## Home Guard (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice post!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks mate.


----------

